# Amélias



## MariaTriana

Olá! ¿a qué clase de mujeres se les llama "Amélias"? Muito obrigada


----------



## Vanda

Amélia que era mulher de verdade, já dizia Ataulfo Alves.  A letra da música vai dar uma boa perspectiva das amélias, mesmo porque a expressão nasceu dessa música. São aquelas mulheres que fazem todo tipo de sacrifício por amor. 

_"Amélia não tinha a menor vaidade, ....Às vezes passava fome ao meu lado e achava bonito não ter o que comer...."_


Sobre as amélias.


----------



## MariaTriana

¡Muito obrigada, Vanda!


----------



## Lusitania

Vanda,

É melhor apagar isto antes que venham os sexistas. 

Em Portugal, há muitos anos chamavam Maria Amélia aos gays. Felizmente depois passou de moda.

Beijos às duas.


----------



## Vanda

_Lusinha_, que interessante como mudam as amélias lá e cá! Aqui também, hoje, não se encontram mais amélias!


----------



## Lusitania

Claro que se encontram, chama-se complexo cinderela


----------



## MariaTriana

¿Yo tengo "complexo cinderela"?? ¡qué susto!


----------



## AGATHA2

Lusitania said:


> Claro que se encontram, chama-se complexo cinderela


 
Ola Lusitania !

Que tema mais interessante !! Porque "complexo cinderela" ? Cinderela nao era escrava dum homen mais da sua madrastra e das suas irmas e nao por gosto mais por necessidade


----------



## spielenschach

*Cinderela, o encanto da sabedoria - por Joel Nunes dos Santos*

_ _
_"Complexo de Cinderela": uma rede de atitudes e temores profundamente reprimidos que retém as mulheres numa espécie de penumbra e impede-as de utilizarem plenamente seus intelectos e criatividade. Como Cinderela, as mulheres de hoje ainda esperam por algo externo que venha transformar suas vidas._"


----------



## AGATHA2

spielenschach said:


> *Cinderela, o encanto da sabedoria - por Joel Nunes dos Santos*
> 
> 
> _"Complexo de Cinderela": uma rede de atitudes e temores profundamente reprimidos que retém as mulheres numa espécie de penumbra e impede-as de utilizarem plenamente seus intelectos e criatividade. Como Cinderela, as mulheres de hoje ainda esperam por algo externo que venha transformar suas vidas._"


 
Ah, é o problema do principe  Mais ainda há mulheres que acreditam na existencia dos principes ?? Coitadas !


----------



## spielenschach

Mas não vejo a relação com Amélias!


----------



## AGATHA2

spielenschach said:


> Mas não vejo a relação com Amélias!


 
Eu tambem nao ! E otro tipo de complexo.


----------



## spielenschach

AGATHA2 said:


> Eu tambem nao ! E otro tipo de complexo.


Quanto à Amélia da canção do Roberto Carlos

«Ai, meu Deus, que saudade da Amélia
Aquilo sim é que era mulher

Às vezes passava fome ao meu lado
E achava bonito não ter o que comer
E quando me via contrariado
Dizia: Meu filho, que se há de fazer»

era uma mulher que se vê que o amava e se sacrificava pelo seu amado. A própria fome não era obstáculo a esse grande amor. Mas daí a compará- la com a pequena órfã «Cinderela» vai um passo de gigante.
A única explicação possível é que na vida corrente não há amores assim, só na poesia e nas canções. Portanto talvez alguém que estava a ser pressionada pelo namorado se considerasse uma Ciderela (comparando - a asim à Amélia da canção) por causa disso tal como o miúdo de três ou 4 anos, se o contrariam por algo trivial fica logo a pensar que é o fim do mundo. Depois dá – se um alargamento de ideia que personaliza as duas que aliás permanecem diferentes!
Enfim se for isso…


----------



## MariaTriana

Yo tampoco veo ninguna relación entre "Amélia" y "Cenicienta". Para mí "Amélia" no tiene ninguna connotación negativa, ni creo que se trate de un complejo.


----------



## spielenschach

MariaTriana said:


> Yo tampoco veo ninguna relación entre "Amélia" y "Cenicienta". Para mí "Amélia" no tiene ninguna connotación negativa, ni creo que se trate de un complejo.


Estás de acuerdo.


----------



## Vanda

Atenção: não vamos discutir as amélias e as cinderelas no fórum lingüístico. Aqui discutimos sobre significados, traduções, etc. Para este tipo de discussão, por favor, abram um tópico no fórum Culture.



> I. WordReference.com provides Forums for exchanges about translation, word usage, terminology equivalency and other linguistic topics.


----------



## spielenschach

Afinal Vanda até nem parece mal de todo, eu até nem sabia que “Cinderela ” era «Cenicienta» em Espanhol. Mas se quiser abrir o tal filo…



MariaTriana said:


> Yo tampoco veo ninguna relación entre "Amélia" y "Cenicienta". Para mí "Amélia" no tiene ninguna connotación negativa, ni creo que se trate de un complejo.


Cinderela E AmÉlias


----------



## Lusitania

MariaTriana said:


> Yo tampoco veo ninguna relación entre "Amélia" y "Cenicienta". Para mí "Amélia" no tiene ninguna connotación negativa, ni creo que se trate de un complejo.


 

Podemos fazer uma comparação. Veja


----------



## MariaTriana

¡Hola, Lusitania! ya he visto la página, pero no dice nada de "Amélias", sólo habla de la Cenicienta y de Peter Pan. Gracias de todas formas  

Vanda, perdona por haber vuelto al tema de las "Amélias", pero no quería dejar a Lusitania sin respuesta. Te prometo que ya no vuelvo a decir nada más sobre este asunto


----------

